# De Rosa King 3



## jp8989 (Jun 28, 2014)

King3-Carbon Campy Chorus-Mavic Ksyrium SL-Deda stem-ITM carbon bars


----------



## jp8989 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice...tell us about the ride.


----------

